# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  Kοτόπουλο με Basmati - Video

## asdf

Μια ΝΕΑ συνταγη. Ειναι γρηγορη, πολυ χαμηλη σε λιπαρα και παρα πολυ γευστικη    :01. Smile Wide:  ...  Ελπιζω να την απολαυσετε :




_Chef : Asdf_  :02. Rocking:

----------


## Muscleboss

μου τρέχουν τα σάλια...!!!   :08. Food:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:  

ΜΒ

----------


## NASSER

πολυ καλο και οντως δεν εχει πολλα λιπαρα.   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:

----------


## asdf

Λιπαρα αντε να εχει η σαλτσα η κοκκινη (ελαχιστα) που ειναι για μακαροναδες, μετα παμε στο κοτοπουλο... Ολα τα αλλa εχουν μηδαμινες ποσοτητες fat

----------


## Steve KinG STyLe

Θεος!!!!!!!  :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Clap:

----------


## Fotis_Patra

πολυ καλη και στα καπακια  :03. Clapping:

----------


## KontorinisMD

:03. Awesome:   :03. Awesome:   for asdf

Άλλο να το βλέπεις γραπτό και άλλο σε βίντεο. Έχει διαφορά!!!!! Πολύ καλύτερο!!!!

----------


## asdf

> Θεος!!!!!!!


Πως σου φανηκε Steve?

*Επισης μια παραλλαγη* : Αντι για κρεμμυδι χρησημοποιεισται πρασο γινεται super  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## nadio

This video is no longer available due to a copyright claim by WMG. 
 :01. Sad:

----------


## ioannis1

το βιντεο εξαφανιστηκε.

----------


## asdf

Το διεγραψε το youtube εξαιτιας του theme... Οταν παω αγγλια θα φτιαξω αλλo  :01. Wink:

----------


## Qlim4X

μπορεις να ποσταρεις την συνταγη γιατι το βιντεο εξαφανισθει....

----------


## Zuki1000k6

> μπορεις να ποσταρεις την συνταγη γιατι το βιντεο εξαφανισθει....



+1

Την συνταγη βρε παιδια!!! :01. Razz:

----------


## Ximerakis

μπορει να γραψει κανεισ την συνταγη?
 :02. Sleeping:  :02. Sleeping: http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/ima...con_sleepy.gif

----------


## rey1989

Αυτό το βίντεο περιέχει περιεχόμενο από WMG. Δεν είναι διαθέσιμο στη χώρα σας.
Λυπούμαστε γι'αυτό.

κρίμα και ήθελα να το φτιάξω το μεσημέρι  :01. Sad: 
καταραμένο youtube  :08. Rifle:

----------

